# name a game you never beat



## CJL18 (Nov 30, 2009)

but almost everyone else has

me Super Mario 64


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 30, 2009)

there would be tons of game ;(
damn....

i have this bad habit by playing the game and then stop half way ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the recent game would be summon night x


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i have this bad habit by playing the game and then stop half way ...


Same.
I blame pirate syndrome.


----------



## raing3 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have never beat Pokemon (well without the use of cheats). Because I would consider beating that game having all badges and Pokemon etc. Which is impossible without cheating (unless you go to various countries for the Nintendo events)


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 30, 2009)

Raika,
pirate syndrome...
thats true...

because of pirate syndrome i even dumped some of my original at a side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope that won't be the case for final fantasy 13


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 30, 2009)

There's so many games I've played and not beat I lost count.
Mostly on the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pirate syndrome.


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2009)

TBH the only game I've beaten is Summon Night Twin Age... Only one game huh... sigh.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 30, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> but almost everyone else has
> 
> me Super Mario 64


I finished this one at 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, the one on the NDS.

The game I can't beat, is due to one minigame.
Goemon, on the n64..
You have to do some minigame that makes goemon some kind of super sayin, one where you have to pop balloons or something.
It's just TOO hard


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

The Sims.
I just can't beat it.

[serious]I thought of one, Halo.[/serious]

When your Sim dies, do i win?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 30, 2009)

Megaman Starforce 3


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 30, 2009)

perhaps a lot:.because i don't have the motivation to beat crap games:.
en example for such a game, megaman starforce 
en example for a good game, ff 7 or resident evil directorscut on psx


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 30, 2009)

Another victim of pirate syndrome here, I get rid of half of my games before beating em.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 1, 2009)

Ones that I'd like to try: M&L BIS. I'm a Princess Peach's castle, but the SuperCard "calls out my name"!

pirate syndrome...true for me too.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2009)

I never was able to get 120 stars in Super Mario 64, and a friend had to beat the final Bowser for me.  
But I pwned at Super Mario 64 DS.  Guess the N64 controller just isn't my thing.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 1, 2009)

Any Halo title, the Ocarina of Time and Majoras Mask.


----------



## Ultratech87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cliffhanger (SNES)
Never beat it due to it being a near broken POS. It usually took a concentrated effort to beat the 1st level. Also doesn't help that insta-deaths are very common.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 4, 2009)

ALL Legend of Zelda and Resident Evil games. Played them all but never beat any.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 4, 2009)

When I was kid i played that Star Fox game on SNES.. 1 time i made my way through to final boss but then i died...And in that game there is no save feature, if you die you must start all over again..


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Well Resident Evil 4, i have 3 versions of it (PS2, Wii and GCN) and i started all 3 but never finished any T.T Well i got PS2 version then i bought a GCN and it came with it then i bought my 1st wii and it came with that. next ill buy a PS3 and i bet they will release a special ver of Res eve 4 just to annoy me.


----------



## nutella (Dec 4, 2009)

You know, I never beat Ocarina of Time. I've always said I'll go finish one day but for some reason I can just never seem to finish it. Its not that its insanely difficult or that I find it boring. Its actually still one of the best games I've ever played. One day I'll do it. Guaranteed. Just don't know when.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 4, 2009)

KING'S QUEST IV (have no idea what the hell your supposed to do in that game)
" i wanna be the guy "( for pc ,download ,you have to get it ,it is the most hardest pc game you''l ever play)


----------



## Rayder (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably be easier to name the games I DID finish.......


----------



## jan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Windwaker and phantom hourglass.

windwaker, because my wii's gc reading capabilitites died.

PH because i hated going back to the fucking temple.

also, pirate syndrome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





((


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Well Resident Evil 4, i have 3 versions of it (PS2, Wii and GCN) and i started all 3 but never finished any T.T Well i got PS2 version then i bought a GCN and it came with it then i bought my 1st wii and it came with that. next ill buy a PS3 and i bet they will release a special ver of Res eve 4 just to annoy me.


Its not exactly a long game though.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it OK if I name "games" instead of "a game"?

Super Mario 64 - I never got around to finishing it because someone formatted my Wii and deleted all of my hard worked saves... I can't be bothered to start over again...
Zelda OOT - same as SM64. That and me getting intimidated by the Shadow Temple. 
Ninja Gaiden 2 - Chapter 8 and being the achievement whore that I am, I stuck with the Dragon Sword throughout the whole game. Stupid land mines stopping me from progressing.
Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts - got bored...thought it was very repetitive. Cool game if you've got a lot of time (and I mean a lot!)
Crash Bandicoot - I was a kid then...died a lot of times in one level.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

About half the games I play I never usually finish


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 4, 2009)

Half Life comes to mind.

Damn gotta beat that shit some time...


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Half Life comes to mind.



This one.
I got round doing the last levels but my friend took his 360 back so i never got to play it again.
Trying to get a steam cracked one for the PC soon though


----------



## shito (Dec 4, 2009)

I.Q. inteligent qube (or somenthing like that) PSX


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 9, 2009)

Beat as in 100% complete or beat as in mainstory finished/endgame reached?

Tales of Destiny 2, Tales of Eternia, Final Fantasy X-XII, every NDS game I've ever touched/downloaded/etc'd (Not even a half way point to any NDS game!), Tetris&Pacman (It has an end?), The Tower of Druaga (NES), Sonic Advance/Sonic Advance 2, Shining Force 2, Sparkster 1&2(GENs), Megaman X8 (damn falling spiked blocks..), -insert more games here-


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy X-XII



If that is including FF X-2, how could you not beat it?


----------



## heavyknight (Dec 10, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> heavyknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of those things... start a game - never touch it again for a month or 10.
That and being lazy. Very lazy.
Throw in Disgaea 2, a handful of Wii games, I never even beat Sonic 3&K  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -depressed-


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Luminous Arc 1+2, both of them I always start and get into, then a game I wanted, like Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days comes out and those two always end up being forgotten


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 10, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> but almost everyone else has
> 
> me Super Mario 64


Same here, Super Mario 64, and Midnight Club LA for XBox 360.. Way too hard


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol I've started keeping a backlog of all my games ever 
and so far i've got 5 unfinished ones but i plan on finishing them


----------



## lincruste (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spider-Man and the X-Men in Arcade's Revenge on SNES*. I didn't even finished the X-men's missions (right after Spiderman's first level). Most difficult game to complete.


----------



## amazingnoob (Dec 11, 2009)

IWBTG, I don't think I'll ever beat this game ;_;


----------



## Getting_Better (Dec 12, 2009)

Pretty much every single game except for the Ace Attorney series and The World Ends With You.
Darned - difficult - bosses - impossible - to - defeat.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (DS)
- Was too darn boring for me to bother finishing it


----------



## raybattousai (Dec 12, 2009)

Zombies ate my neighbors (snes) Hardest last boss ever!

Ninja Gaiden (xbox) It's not that its too hard its just my first copy got stolen, then my file got corrupted on my 360 then my friend destroyed the disk pretty much

Ninja Gaiden 3 (nes) screw the rising lava section of the second level

Resident Evil Code Veronica (dreamcast) I've beaten every RE game bust this one, I even beat RE gaiden for the GBC

The Lost Vikings (snes) rented the game constantly as a child but they just got insanely hard near the end


----------



## soulfire (Dec 12, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> The Sims.
> I just can't beat it.
> 
> [serious]I thought of one, Halo.[/serious]
> ...



i laughed so hard on this one

i will try that one i will drown my sim and maybe i will see ending credits XD


----------



## updowners (Dec 13, 2009)

.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 13, 2009)

Meh, never completed Forza or Fifa on the 360, and I've never done Guitar Hero without cheating on the DS.


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 13, 2009)

all FF, OoT & MM (tried but my emu is messed up) , DBZ: Origins,


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the same about sm64 uhh lemme think The lgend of Zelda Majoras Mask(well I am to wimpy to into that pirate fort!) but now I am at the water temple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oot is EASY!


----------



## outgum (Dec 14, 2009)

Megaman... 4? On GBC i think, Impossibley hard for me a few years back


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 14, 2009)

NES:  Bubble Bobble - got up to the last boss, always got my ass kicked with "ketchup" bottles.
GBA:  Metroid Fusion (didn't have the patience for it, probably will revisit it when I have time)


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2009)

Doshin the Giant, it was too terrible to play all the way through.


----------



## Hybris (Dec 15, 2009)

Ocarina of Time for N64 .
Other then that, I have beaten like ..
Every game I've played .


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 23, 2009)

Zelda: MM on N64
Kirby: Crystal Shards on N64
Medievil on PS1
Brave Fencer Musashi on PS1
Golden Sun on GBA
Boktai 2 on GBA
MMZ4 on GBA (I did attempt this game twice! On the G6 Flash and on the EZ expansion pak)
Soma Bringer on DS
Knights in the Nightmare on DS

a few more others, on yeah Shining Force on GBA.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I never beat the games I never play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never had 100% on Need For Speed: Underground 2 for DS, but I haven't played it for some time.


----------



## asdf (Dec 23, 2009)

Megaman 9. I can get to Wily Machine Form 3 but DAMNIT I always lose to the spark balls he shoots out.


----------



## megawalk (Dec 23, 2009)

Zelda: MM + WW
Megaman 1,3,4,5,6,
Pso 3 (Failgame)
Rhapsody
Final Fantasy IV
MMBN 1 2 3 4
Megaman X 5
Megaman Zero 1
Phantasy star 1 2 3 4 because i don't like old games 0.o
Pokemon Platinum (Bloody Platinum)
Draglade
Super Robot Taisen OG 1 & 2
and the rest counting hehe


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't beat a hell lot of games.
My Platinum got stolen so I can't finish that. Nintendo won't release my DSi's last known IP address without a subpoena. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also haven't finished... uhh....


----------



## RebelX (Dec 27, 2009)

Driv3r.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 27, 2009)

Jet Set Radio Future for original xbox.

awesome game, but i got really confused then permanently stuck...


----------



## Raiser (Dec 30, 2009)

Golden Sun... 2 I think? :\


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (DS)
> - Was too darn boring for me to bother finishing it



I thought it was so boring, I deleted the game from my Acekard.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Let's see......Oh!


Soma Bringer
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Pokemon Platinum
Lots of others......

Final Fantasy 9 (because game froze on disc 4 no matter what and file lost forever)

I miss the game!! I'm gonna get a copy of it.


----------



## C175R (Dec 30, 2009)

Megaman X(don't remember which one lol)
Digimon World for PS1
Grand Turismo 4. (Unlocking every cars)
and theres more but don't remember them either


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 30, 2009)

milon's secret castle, doubt i be able to completed that game, too many secrets. 

hmm, megaman 8/9 (the one with bass in it, i forgotten which was it), heck megaman 1 ~ 9 while i am at it.
Megaman legend(its hard when your chinese sucks and u are trying to solve that riddle) Legend 2 as well, mainly because i screwed up and got myself too lost.

and hmm, kingdom hearts 358/2, final fantasy 7(god darn chocobo black screen). and probably a lot more.. seriously, its easier to ask me what game have i beaten or will be able to beat lol

hmm, i guess breath of fire as well, currently stuck at the zone after u rescued the wolfs, since i have no idea where to go and cbf to check gamefaq.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2009)

I can already tell you I'm never going to beat NSMB Wii, I just suck too bad in it


----------



## camurso_ (Dec 30, 2009)

me too


----------



## ConJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I can already tell you I'm never going to beat NSMB Wii, I just suck too bad in it



Ive just beat that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I however have never beaten Final Fantasy VIII on the PS1.

I could never defeat the final boss. I couldnt be bothered to do it back in the day, it just annoyed me in the end.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have beaten FFVIII on PS1 and even that NSMB wii within less than a week. 

but i will never beat Animal Crossing City Folks Wii...


----------



## popoffka (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm soooo casual gamer, so there are > 9000 games that I haven't finished and never will.


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2009)

Final Fantasy II, I can't even get very far without losing all hope of it being the slightest bit "enjoyable."

Also Parasite Eve, that game was pretty tough back when I was ten.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 30, 2009)

zelda twilight princes: twilight palace wall master like things is hell
every castlevania
and link`s crossbow training it`s hard as hell


----------



## KataNoob (Jan 1, 2010)

Guitar Hero


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2010)

Donkey Kong 64 and Doom 2


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 1, 2010)

Games i've never beaten

Battletoads Nes
Zelda II Nes

thats just a couple


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 1, 2010)

The Legendary Starfy and New Super Mario Bros Wii. I can easily beat them both, it's just that I am REALLY OCD when it comes to collecting things... I hate when that happens. In New Super Mario Bros Wii, I repeat the same level over and over again just to get all the Star Coins. Starfy... I just quit because I had to.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 1, 2010)

Super Mario Sunshine
..and..
Pacman


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Super Mario Sunshine
> ..and..
> Pacman


i don't think anyone here had beaten pacman game...


----------



## DVS (Jan 2, 2010)

Every game except Silent Hill and Deadspace Extraction. I don't have much patience playing games but those 2 was an exception.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2010)

FFX. I've spent more than a hundred hours on it but I decided just to stop one day for some reason...


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 8, 2010)

Majora's Mask


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 8, 2010)

ZeldaoT, when my cousin gave it to me, it was already at the final battle, which i beat, then restarted a new game. Could never beat the damn Water Temple, aside from that, i pretty much beat the whole game. (I plan to beat it one of these days @[email protected]). Also.....i never beat Shining Force (Working on it now), Sonic the Hedgehog 1 and 2 (I beat 3, and almost beat 1), and Super Mario Bros. (Always get to the Final level and die in some dumb way)


----------



## ninchya (Jan 8, 2010)

Final Fantasy 4 gba last boss couldn't beat him, Luminous Arc 2 (replaying it right now), castlevania harmony of disonence & aria of sorrow.
pirate sydrome too


----------



## kalmis (Jan 11, 2010)

Wasn't there a thread like this already? I remember replying to that one and mentioning that games I never beat was the Sonic Adventure, got stuck on last boss fight. Will need to go back and finish it one day.

Anyway other notable(shameable) games to add to this list are, there are surely more but these are the ones that bother me:
SMB64 - even got this for DS on the release date but never finished it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any Zelda game besides Windwaker
Any FF games besides the 1st, just finished this during Xmas and will start the 2nd soon
Kuru kururin for GBA - went back to replay this just couple of months ago but got stuck on the 2nd last stage
Phantasy Star 3 and any newer PS game
any KH game
Also I never really finished with GTA 4. Got the game on release date and Xbox died same day. Got new Xbox day after but managed to scratch the disc same day. Got new game and managed to finish it. Had no problems playing though TLAD but run into trouble on the TBOGT again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This second Xbox died on me again thanks to RROD. Thankfully I got full insurance. Just got a email that the insurance company will refund me this Xbox.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 11, 2010)

Earth Bound Zero. Found out about the M1+2 Translation that Mato was doing, and then gave up and waited.

Still waiting BTW...


----------



## Issac (Jan 11, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you kidding me?!? Mystical Ninja on the N64 is WAY too easy! I beat it like 5 times in a row when i was 10 (I was 10 when it was released, and I bought it on release... by only problem was that I didn't know what a cucumber was back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

